# [SOLVED] gcc 5 update - what if...

## Xywa

Hi,

I use Gentoo amd64 stable. As gcc 5 is now stable, I have made an upgrade, with all sugestions from that news:

GCC 5 Defaults to the New C++11 ABI

https://www.gentoo.org/support/news-items/2015-10-22-gcc-5-new-c++11-abi.html

I did this:

 *Quote:*   

> For gentoolkit-0.3.1 or higher:
> 
> # revdep-rebuild --library 'libstdc++.so.6' -- --exclude gcc
> 
> 

 

... and I had 399 packages to rebuild, however at the 350 package compilation failed with one kde package. What to do now? System works fine, but if would like to repeat, it says to rebuild all those 399 again. Is there a solution, like 'emerge --resume --skip-first' - so I could rebuild just all remain packages?Last edited by Xywa on Tue Apr 25, 2017 9:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chithanh

"emerge --resume --skipfirst" or "emerge --resume --keep-going" should work, if you didn't emerge anything else in the meantime.

----------

## Xywa

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> "emerge --resume --skipfirst" or "emerge --resume --keep-going" should work, if you didn't emerge anything else in the meantime.

 

Right, but I mean, what if that command bellow stops:

```
# revdep-rebuild --library 'libstdc++.so.6' -- --exclude gcc 
```

----------

## chithanh

revdep-rebuild only calls emerge. For the purpose of --resume, it makes no difference whether emerge was invoked by the user directly, or by another program.

----------

## toralf

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> however at the 350 package compilation failed with one kde package. What to do now? 

 Check, if the bug is known at bugzilla.gentoo.org. If not, file a new one.

 :Wink: 

----------

## Xywa

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> revdep-rebuild only calls emerge. For the purpose of --resume, it makes no difference whether emerge was invoked by the user directly, or by another program.

 

OK, will try at night as it takes about 12 hours.

BTW. Even I made new sync Today and emerge -uDN world, after an 'emerge --resume' looks like system has 43 packages to update, so maybe it continue those missing. Many thanks for hints  :Smile: 

----------

